# New Sound Guy



## Knoxious (Jan 28, 2004)

I found this place because I was having trouble with my home surround sound system. This, despite have worked professionally for almost 20 years in theatres of all sizes. I can troubleshoot a system I've never seen before, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get my damn tevevision to work the way I want it.

I was glad to see this site. I think it will be neat to be able to speak to people in "the business".

--Knoxious Sounds


----------



## ship (Jan 28, 2004)

One my TVs has it's own problems also. Think it's almost time to bring it to work and open it up. Loose cable connection that only slapping it will cure. Not something to do with a light board! Than there is the mini one I fixed a loose power connection on with super glue but got too ambitious with. The entire power connector is now coated with super glue. Have to work on that also one of these days.

Home surround systems are cool to kind of tinker with after having to deal with them on the job all the time. Relaxing and freqently more frustrating. I was getting help in a past post in my own system - using BNC cable for type F signal, making microphone cable into video RCA etc. Fun stuff, Just got some really cool Bose cabinet speakers to add to my system. Just a question of bringing home some wire strippers to install them - one of these days.

Welcome to the board, fun is chatting plus learning from others. I learn lots and hope to more. What's up with your TV? We have Wemeck and DMX Tools amongst many others that are very wise. Plus students that know a heck of a lot more than I did.


----------



## DMXtools (Jan 30, 2004)

ship said:


> ...DMX Tools amongst many others that are very wise. Plus students that know a heck of a lot more than I did.


Are you calling me a wise guy, Ship?
 
John


----------



## cruiser (Jan 30, 2004)

I think the problem with the internet is that it is very emtionless and bland. its a bunch of text, it is very easy to misinterpret what someone has said ro take it the wrong way due to this!


----------



## DMXtools (Jan 30, 2004)

cruiser said:


> I think the problem with the internet is that it is very emtionless and bland. its a bunch of text, it is very easy to misinterpret what someone has said ro take it the wrong way due to this!



ROFLMAO!
Jeremy,
I took no offense at what Brian wrote - it was meant as a compliment and I take it as such. I was just teasing him... although, given my warped sense of humor, I suppose I could be considered a "wiseguy" too.

John


----------



## ship (Jan 31, 2004)

Me, I am always suspect of complements so I understood the wiseguy reply as first him insulted, than realized it as a joke and a thanks response. Plus there is always Goodfellas.

In truth, and I did not mention you Cruiser, Wolf and others much more smart than I am, but it was implied especially with this voodoo electronic stuff. There are lots of people that are more smart than I here. Given this, I would not hesitate to ask about my TVs and other gear surround gear. In fact I did get help with it. Just thought it might be a good side branch to helping people - interior design and home electronics hook up. Plus there is always Robot Wars and Junkyard Wars. Now we just need a team for Combat Missions. Wasn't there a squid out there???


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 31, 2004)

*this is a community*

Hey Knoxious (cool name!)

Don't mind this bunch of characters...while sometimes crazy , collectively these guys and the rest of ConrolBooth.com really are a great bunch to have around on the site. Everybody has something to contribute and another question to ask. It's the community and camaraderie that really defines the site. I am just the humble webmaster who created this community, but the denizens of ControlBooth.com made it what it is today and what it will be tomorrow. Welcome to this community!! Enjoy yourself and hope to see you around the site often!!

-dvsDave


----------



## wemeck (Feb 1, 2004)

Well Welcome aboard! I am having issues with the an old televison that sort of came with the wife. I do not like Emerson equipment. Anyway I took am researching and shopping for new home system. Probably Going to go with a Sony HDTV ready set. Tv after all is bubble gum for the mind. With a Yamaha or pioneer Receiver and some JBL speakers. From what I here from colleagues those are the two best receivers and JBL makes high quality home speackers.

I have heard a lot of mixed emotions on Sony Tv's though.


----------

